# a Few cool pics



## 6MTcoupe (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey guys, been a while.... collection is still growing, now I have 9.

Here's a few pics....

View attachment 119182

View attachment 119183

View attachment 119184

View attachment 119185

View attachment 119186

View attachment 119187

View attachment 119189

View attachment 119191

View attachment 119194

View attachment 119202

View attachment 119195

View attachment 119196

View attachment 119197

View attachment 119198

View attachment 119199

View attachment 119200

View attachment 119201


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Very Nice...and some a little artistic!

I love the Poecilotheria, and have several species..wicked fast, but big beautiful spiders as adults!
Mine love Madagascar giant hissing cockroaches...they massacre them! I am glad these guys are not as big as poodles!


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

damn, that's creepy as hell.









very nice photos though


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

A wonderful hobby... I bet ya can't stop at one LOL


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

wow those are crazy pics very nice...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

that is disgusting ! i probably wont sleep tonight now.im already itching like mad !


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

awsome pics


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice collection . 
How many in total?
I'm itching too btw


----------



## 6MTcoupe (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.

I have 9 in total right now, but should have 10 before the week is up.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

holy sh*t!!! Man those are well taken creepy as* pics!!! Man, picture one of those on your face!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice Collection,

Im going to be getting into spiders soon.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i often wondered why on earth you would want to keep spiders? what do you feed then and how long do they live ?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome collection is that a Grammostola pulchra? How long have you had him/her.


----------



## shredder_fury (Aug 25, 2006)

dammmm some creapy pics, wow i can't even stand the small ones lol great job also great pics!!


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

Is that a togo? love em and great pix :nod:


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

cool shot of its web in the tank wot kinda 1 is that 1??


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

i dunno how u sleep at night with all them spiders


----------



## 6MTcoupe (Feb 9, 2006)

alan said:


> cool shot of its web in the tank wot kinda 1 is that 1??


Pterinochilus chordatus (starburst Baboon) she is one of my favorites right now, and you can probably see why.

Thanks to everyone for the messages, I have all of these pics in very high res if anyone wants them for anything, and I actaully have about a million more that I did not post...even of different spiders.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

> Araneae, Idiopidae (not sure about that spelling) but this is areal Spider, not a tarantula called a red trapdoor.


Man, I love trapdoors! Thing is I wouldn't want to have one of those in my room for fear of one escaping!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

NeXuS said:


> i dunno how u sleep at night with all them spiders


people say that about me and my snakes. It's an education process.

I cant see myself as getting into spiders... I think they're my next thing to learn to love!


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

nice spiders!


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

To bad spiders creep me out


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice spiders! Nothing I would keep as I am scared to death of them...but that web is just beautiful!

How do they eat? I mean, does the spider walk down the hole and get nailed or do they come out, stalk and hunt?

Very cool pics!


----------



## 6MTcoupe (Feb 9, 2006)

PastorJeff said:


> Nice spiders! Nothing I would keep as I am scared to death of them...but that web is just beautiful!
> 
> How do they eat? I mean, does the spider walk down the hole and get nailed or do they come out, stalk and hunt?
> 
> Very cool pics!


Thanks for the comments. Depending on the spider, some hunt and stalk most just sit and wait for the poor bastard to get close enough and then WHAM!!!

My zebra stalks..she actually chases the around and then kills em....


----------

